# Demonica Animated Prop



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

*Her mouth moves as if to cry out in anguish, or to call you to join her. Join in the spooky fin this Halloween when you decorate with this amazing prop.*



*The sound-activated Demonica Animated Zombie Prop is an over one foot tall zombie creature who pushes herself out of the grave, rising up and down with an open and moving mouth and light-up eyes.
*

YouTube- Demonica Animated Prop
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-demonica/​


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Awesome prop !! It says that her mouth moves, but it seems to just stay fully open.


----------

